

Even – 2048 for Android with a twist - prasio
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.prasio.even
Hey HN, I&#x27;m the developer of Even. Oddly enough, Even launched last week before 2048. It&#x27;s similar in that it uses even numbers but different in other ways (dynamics, bombs, etc.)<p>I spent a ton of time tuning the gameplay (in fact, it was internally beta tested by other Googlers for 2 weeks before launch). The concept is similar to Threes and 1024 but the gameplay is quite different.<p>It&#x27;s free so try it out. Warning: it gets really addictive, especially with the public leaderboard!<p>Ask me anything.
======
prasio
Hey HN, I'm the developer of Even. Oddly enough, Even launched last week
before 2048. It's similar in that it uses even numbers but different in other
ways (dynamics, bombs, etc.)

I spent a ton of time tuning the gameplay (in fact, it was internally beta
tested by other Googlers for 2 weeks before launch). The concept is similar to
Threes and 1024 but the gameplay is quite different.

It's free so try it out. Warning: it gets really addictive, especially with
the public leaderboard!

Ask me anything.

